# A home-made snake "life pod" box for AAE



## Renenet (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi, 

I've been meaning to post this for quite some time, but haven't _had _the time. Here is a box Dad and I made to transport my stimmie by air. She made it safely all the way from Melbourne to Cairns, including a change of flight, in this:







 

 

 

 

 

 

 



A big thanks to Pythonmum for helping me out with some pictures of one of her old boxes.

Renenet


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 3, 2012)

That thing looks bombproof lol. Great work


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 3, 2012)

Thatd be much betterer than the one I got my Girl in last night.... same thang xcept the box was on the inside and the coolite on the outside?(same as others in the past) thanx so much I know how I will freight mine in the future


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice work! The carriers certainly can't complain about that and it was well insulated, too. My next 2 shipments are hatchlings, so going in nice Eskies. There is greater satisfaction in building a top-notch box


----------



## UrbanJungle (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats one delivery box thats not going in the bin, looks great. 


Renenet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been meaning to post this for quite some time, but haven't _had _the time. Here is a box Dad and I made to transport my stimmie by air. She made it safely all the way from Melbourne to Cairns, including a change of flight, in this:
> 
> ...


----------



## wokka (Mar 5, 2012)

That work of art should keep AAE happy.
From the pythons point of view it is preferable not to allow the air holes to line up directly with the python so that air conditioned air, which may be zero , at the planes outlet can't blow diectly upon the python. I had some greens delivered to me once where the hatchlings had been frozen because the box had been placed directly in front of the air outlet, which blew air straight onto the bag containing the hatchoes. Whilst the aircraft hold might be regulated to average temperatures there are variations through the hold. A baffle within the box, which may be a box within a box, interupts the direct airflow.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 5, 2012)

I like my snakes in tupperwear containers  the copious amounts of stickytape is a pain in the rear. I'll looking at you Clint! (Tahniandshae)


----------

